# Canada Tivo series 1 & Simplicity.exe



## trevork (Mar 6, 2004)

I was running a TIVO series 1 in Canada using simplicity.exe for guide data.

(Series 1 is not supported here so I cannot get data from TIVO).

Does anyone have a copy of the latest version of the program (R.68.1)?


----------



## Sedona (Aug 23, 2010)

yes, I have a copy. I am still using simplicty and a series 1.

I've been getting GD from schedules direct and until recently having no 

difficulties. How do you get GD?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can get guide data from TiVo. You just need to hack a Series 1 box a bit. How depends on if you are a satellite or cable/antenna user.

There is no longer any legitimate need to use Simplicity in Canada for any model TiVo.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

classicsat said:


> You can get guide data from TiVo. You just need to hack a Series 1 box a bit. How depends on if you are a satellite or cable/antenna user.
> 
> There is no longer any legitimate need to use Simplicity in Canada for any model TiVo.


I agree. I'm pretty sure you could find someone in this forum willing to part with a Series 2 cheap. I suggest you get a DRT-400 or DRT-800 if you can find one.


----------



## Sedona (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you both for taking the time to respond.
I live in Canada and as mentioned in the previous thread from trevork;
(Series 1 is not supported here (Canada) so I cannot get data from TIVO)

I have for years used simplicity R.68.1, zap2itlabs (more recently schedules direct) and a serial cable to provide data to my Series 1

This has worked swimmingly until recently when the data has become corrupt.
I rebuilt my TiVo drive from scratch and downloaded fresh data a number of times to no avail.

I contacted SD but they only provide GD and do npt support apps like Simplicity.

thoughts?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Let me say this again. You do not need to use Simplicity anymore in Canada since TiVo supplies guide data to Canadians with their service. All you need to do is use a modest hack to set a Series 1 up for your postal code. Or get a Series 2 that will, when it gets the latest software version, accept a Canadian postal code.

For all practical purposes, Simplicity steals the TiVo service, since you are availing yourself of TiVo guide based recording features, without a TiVo subscription, which against board rules here. Claiming that Series 1s are not supported is not a valid excuse to use Simplicity, since it can be hacked to accept postal codes (in a fashion).

The only reason to use Simplicty is to use the TiVo without subscribing to the TiVo service, or are pirating certain pay TV services and are that the TiVo would not ordinarily support together, neither of which are valid reasons.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

There are threads here on getting a series 1 to work with TiVo.

The reason Simplicity wasn't updated is because for at least 4 years now TiVo has supported Canada. Small tweaks were necessary to get the series 1 to work, but they do work TiVo in Canada. As a result, the people who did simplicity stopped and removed it as promised.


----------



## trevork (Mar 6, 2004)

simplicity was working ok until schedules direct did an update.
now the programs show for 24 hours.


----------



## trevork (Mar 6, 2004)

seems like simplicity is dead and there is no source for it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Simplicity is dead becasue there is no need for simplicity. Please get that concept.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

No, but why would you bother then?

If you had lifetime on your series 1, just hack it a bit to work with Canadian postal codes, and your TiVo will get the regular full TiVo service.

TiVo's supported Canada for at least 4 years now, if not more. It used to be unofficial and you had to use a wierd Kentucky address, but it worked then. It was all documented on TiVo's web site, too. Only maybe a couple of years ago or so did TiVo make an official entrance into Canada.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

September 2005 is when they officially supported Candadian postal codes in GS, with 7.2 software for Series 2s, and also implemented the "one year commitment" policy.

Later that fall, they changed manufacture to China (well,they likly did in the summer, boxes began leaving late October, hitting stores by December), and launched the factory 7.1 software on China manufactued boxes, which included network configuration in Guided Setup (on a factory box), and support for their G network adapter, which began sellng shortly after.

I believe by Fall 2006, Canadian retailers began offically selling Series 2 DT TiVos (it launched in the Spring to the USA), and that is as official as I know happened.



> If a person had a TiVo with lifetime service would it still be theft of service if that person were to provide their own guide data?


Technically no, but there is no real legitimate need for a TiVo user in Canada or the USA to do that.


----------



## fboner (Feb 28, 2005)

Simplicity is alive and well, just bloody hard to track down for 'testing' purposes.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Alive and well or not, it no longer has a legitimate purpose.

"Testing" in that context is a euphemism for piracy, in this case of the TiVo "service", which is against rules here.


----------



## fboner (Feb 28, 2005)

classicsat said:


> Alive and well or not, it no longer has a legitimate purpose.


I'm sure you can logically explain why one would have to hack their S1 to use the 'legitimate', but clearly unsupported, TiVo service in Canada, while not even a screwdriver is required to use Simplicity?

I think I just took the bait...but what the heck, this post is purely rhetorical, no need to reply....so try to resist the urge.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Simply becuase using Simplicity enables use of TiVo guide features, and TiVo recording features on those TiVos, without paying TiVo for that privelege, hence "stealing" service.

Hacking the Series 1 TiVo to use the Canadian guide data that TiVo does supply, supports the TiVO service and corporation, plus is a one time hack, rather than constant fiddling with Simplicity. Of course, it needs hacked because by the time TiVo decided to support Canada, the software updates for the Series 1 platform has long been discontinued, and they don't do "Kludges".


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I think even Simplicity required hacking the TiVo to make connections over PPP to your PC rather than dial out through the modem.

So the TiVo's hacked anyways. What's a little more hacking to get it working officially?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Really no, if you have your network setup correctly.
But there was a bunch of playing around.

Saying you don't want to hack your Series 1 is a weak excuse, since you have to do more to your PC and router to get Simplicity to work on an unmodified Series 1

If you don't want to hack the box at all, get a Series 2, simple as that. They are cheap, have more features, and once you get 7.2 or higher, can directly accept Canadian postal codes for setup.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

Do yourself a favor. Get a Series 2. Better yet get two. Being able to transfer programs across the network is great. Galleon, or even the TiVo multimedia features is also great. So much gained. You can even get a good deal on lifetime subbed units if you ask around. A lot of our American friends are upgrading to HD units....


----------



## iamalittlepepper (Jul 20, 2010)

simplicity breaks with schedulesdirect format.. unless there is a recent one I don't think it works.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I have said it before and will say it again, since TiVo has the TiVo service, which can be made to work on Series 1s, that Simplicity is not needed any more, and there is no legitimate need to use it at all, nor should it be discussed here.

If you are using Simplicity, you are either lying to yourself as to why, or using it with a pirate satellite TV setup to get both lineups from the services you are stealing.


----------

